# Vortex ViperHD's 15x50 or 12x50?



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

so, My buddy can get me 200 bones off vortex products.

I'm some what in the market for a new pair of binos. I have a pair of Nikon monarch 5's 10x42 and they are great. Nice and clear and just a good pair of binos considering the price..

I want to get a new pair, perhaps a "bigger" pair still without breaking the bank. I'm pretty much turning my Nikon's into a backup pair. 

My new pair that I will buy will serve the same purpose as my 10x42's but, i'm also looking for something to give me a little more of an edge when I'm up in the high country and i'm set up on a tripod and spotting game 

what would you guys do? get the 15x50's? or the 12x50's?
most likely I will get the Viper HD's. I'm just trying to determine what size. Im leaning towards the 15x50's

Body size comparing the 2 together are dang near the same size, and they aren't that much bigger in body size then my Nikon's, so that's not a real issue to me.


How do you guys like your vortex Viper HD's?? 
What pair do you have.

I got to make a move on this deal next week..


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

I have the Viper HD 12x50... love them! no experience with the 15's... and ignore all the comments about them being shaky... I've never noticed an issue with 'em


----------



## Hunterchick (Dec 4, 2014)

15x50s.... You won't regret it


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Do you have a spotting scope as well?


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

No, I don't have a spotting scope and i'm trying to avoid getting one for 1 reason.
The type of hunting I do is very remote. I backpack in for 4-5 days and I don't want to have to carry my binos and a spotting scope. I try to keep my pack as light as I can and still have all the necessities I need. 

So i'm trying to get the best of both worlds if I can.

I'm getting a pair that I will be using with a tripod, but that I can still use on the move from point A to point B

I would say that most of my Deer hunting consists of sitting in 1 spot and glassing for a few hours, then I may move to another peak and sit there glassing for a few hours.
I'm big on sitting and glassing from the highest peak I can get to.


----------



## Bowhunter50 (Oct 14, 2014)

If you get the 15x50s I wouldn't plan on using them without your tripod. There's an article I read called big eyes on 24 hour campfire that talks about how great 15x50 binos are with a tripod And how you don't need a spotter apparently it's pretty popular with course deer hunters 

I've been using a spotting scope for the first time while scouting and I couldn't imagine not having one now it's greatly improved my glassing. Just yesterday I spotted a deer about a mile away with it. All I saw was a patch of brown under a shady tree then I zoomed in and was able to make out antlers and other parts of the deer not hidden by the brush. I tried to spot the same deer with my binos and couldn't even begin to see anything that looked like a deer. I can also put antlers on bucks from over miles away that I would have written off as does. That said it definitely isn't for everyone. I'm planning on backpacking this year and think it's worth the weight. But not everyone wants one or needs one of course. Everybody's style is different


----------



## Bowhunter50 (Oct 14, 2014)

http://www.24hourcampfire.com/big_eyes.html

Here's the link to the article I mentioned. It sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

If you're planning on packing your tripod with you to the back country, go with the 15's if you don't want to pack the tripod get the 12's.


----------



## surf n' turf (Oct 20, 2008)

^^^^This is sound advice, 15's would be **** hard to successfully glass with off hand and even 12's are pushing the envelope. I run 10's and still use a tripod, IMO it makes huge difference compared to glassing freehand.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I started out with a pair of 16x50 binoculars (granted not the quality of the Vortex I'm sure). When I bought them I went with the "bigger is better" mentality and I was mistaken. From a tripod they were manageable but off hand I ended up with serious fatigue and even motion sickness trying to glass with them. 

In binoculars I will use nothing higher than 10x because my experience with high power binoculars was not favorable and I've found that glassing off hand with the 10x is much more pleasant.


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

goosefreak said:


> No, I don't have a spotting scope and i'm trying to avoid getting one for 1 reason.
> The type of hunting I do is very remote. I backpack in for 4-5 days and I don't want to have to carry my binos and a spotting scope. I try to keep my pack as light as I can and still have all the necessities I need.
> 
> So i'm trying to get the best of both worlds if I can.
> ...


Sounds like the perfect reason to get a spotting scope. I can't even imagine hunting like that without one.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

I've got the 12x50 and my BIL has the 15x50. I can manage the 12x's free hand 90% of the time, when I'm huffing and puffing heavily and stop to glass real quick. Its hard to keep them still enough for good glassing. I've used my BIL 15x and its hard to keep still enough free hand, I really have to focus on keeping them steady instead of focusing on what I'm trying to look at.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

surf n' turf said:


> ^^^^This is sound advice, 15's would be **** hard to successfully glass with off hand and even 12's are pushing the envelope. I run 10's and still use a tripod, IMO it makes huge difference compared to glassing freehand.


Bingo. I run 10s for quick scanning, if I see something of interest I switch to the big spotter on a tripod. That system works well for me.

-DallanC


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

archerben said:


> goosefreak said:
> 
> 
> > No, I don't have a spotting scope and i'm trying to avoid getting one for 1 reason.
> ...


Ditto. Even if you just get a small compact spotting scope it would be better IMO. Get some 10 or 12 binos for scanning, you will be packing them around your neck anyways. And the compact spotting scopes don't take up much space.I think it would give you a big advantage. You could get an adapter for the binos and use both on the tripod


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I chose to go with the 15's... I don't want a spotting scope. Where I hunt is a 4,100 foot vertical climb on a 3 mile over grown trail. Packing the extra weight into that country is not worth it when a pair of 12's or 15's will do just fine. I plan on running my tripod most the time since all I do is sit in 1 spot and glass. My 10x42's on a tripod can see most the country I hunt just fine. 
literally, I camp at the top of the mountain and the furthest away from camp i get is a few hundred yards. I can see 360 degrees. I'v seen some bruisers the past 3 years i'v hunted this area but, its been difficult for me to get them with my bow. Thats why I'm doing DH muzzy, then rifle if I have to. I'm going to smoke one of those suckers. 
I Just want some binos a little bigger is all. If I want to see farther than a mile I have to hike over the next ridge which would take me most the day to accomplish since it is brutal azz country. 
With back packing you want to think ounces, not pounds. I need to be able to get all my gear and a monster buck out in 1 trip. (if I can in 1 trip)

I'v been looking through both binos and i'm no shakier with those 15's than I am with my 10's

Thanks for ALL your input guys, I'm grateful for it.
I cant wait to put those 15's on a tripod and glass!! bring on the Muzzy hunt!


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

goosefreak said:


> I chose to go with the 15's... I don't want a spotting scope. Where I hunt is a 4,100 foot vertical climb on a 3 mile over grown trail. Packing the extra weight into that country is not worth it when a pair of 12's or 15's will do just fine. I plan on running my tripod most the time since all I do is sit in 1 spot and glass. My 10x42's on a tripod can see most the country I hunt just fine.
> literally, I camp at the top of the mountain and the furthest away from camp i get is a few hundred yards. I can see 360 degrees. I'v seen some bruisers the past 3 years i'v hunted this area but, its been difficult for me to get them with my bow. Thats why I'm doing DH muzzy, then rifle if I have to. I'm going to smoke one of those suckers.
> I Just want some binos a little bigger is all. If I want to see farther than a mile I have to hike over the next ridge which would take me most the day to accomplish since it is brutal azz country.
> With back packing you want to think ounces, not pounds. I need to be able to get all my gear and a monster buck out in 1 trip. (if I can in 1 trip)
> ...


Best of luck to ya Goose. I'd love to see the pics after ya smoke him!

I agree 9/23 can't come soon enough.


----------



## Bowhunter50 (Oct 14, 2014)

Good luck! Hope you get one of those big bucks. Let us know how you like the 15's I'm interested to hear how they do as I've thought about getting some in the future.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks guys! I will let you know what I think of the 15x's in the field for sure. 
You guys know I will post pictures up! the deer are there, I just have to make sure I do my part correctly.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

I have the 15's and love them. You made an awesome choice.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I recently purchased the 15s as well and absolutely love them. I haven't noticed anything too bad on being shaky as some have mentioned or read about.

Having said that, I'll likely still get a light weight tripod and the adapter for them anyways though I could do without.


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

goosefreak said:


> Thanks guys! I will let you know what I think of the 15x's in the field for sure.


Do you have an update for us? How do you like the 15's?

.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

They should be in tomorrow. I'm planning on taking them into the high country this weekend chasing some big bucks, as I am a Dedicated Hunter. I will report back Sunday.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Goosefreak, ive been running a pair of Minox 15x56 for the last five years for the same reason you have elected to do so. Standing if the wind is howling they're a pain, standing w/no wind they're fine, a little shakey but manageable, kneeling with my arms hooked around my knees and pinky fingers supporting the endpiece they are great, on the tripod they are exceptional! Ive been fine with them in heavy timber also, just takes some getting used to is all. I used to pack a spotter and binos, but the eye fatigue from going back and forth really got to me. As far as weight, im lighter with just the binos. 

BTW, i bought them from cameralandny. GREAT GUYS to deal with!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Longgun said:


> Goosefreak, ive been running a pair of Minox 15x56 for the last five years for the same reason you have elected to do so. Standing if the wind is howling they're a pain, standing w/no wind they're fine, a little shakey but manageable, kneeling with my arms hooked around my knees and pinky fingers supporting the endpiece they are great, on the tripod they are exceptional! Ive been fine with them in heavy timber also, just takes some getting used to is all. I used to pack a spotter and binos, but the eye fatigue from going back and forth really got to me. As far as weight, im lighter with just the binos.
> 
> BTW, i bought them from cameralandny. GREAT GUYS to deal with!


I'v got a duck in my freezer I still need to get stuffed! its a buffy and I shot it in Nov. its double wrapped in plastic bags. would it still be good?


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

here is my review of my new 15x50 Vortex Viper HD's
I took them above tree line in the back country

They were not noticeably heavier than my 10x42's nor were they any bulkier that my 10's
I did not do a whole lot of off hand glassing but, when I did I could spot game well. 
They may have been slightly shakier than my 10's but, not enough for me to not like them. (I can sometimes be shaky with my 10's FYI)

Now having my 15's set up on my tripod wow! I was spotting little ground squirrels across the other side of the basin. Once I had them focused they were very clear. I was watching a group of about 30 Mt goats. 
I could see them well enough and with great magnification at the distance they were at that I could comfortably field judge the trophy quality of the goats. Same with the deer I was spotting. 
I kept thinking to myself that they probably weren't the best close range binos but defiantly doable. These binos are going to be awesome for Rifle deer hunting in the back country or in any place where sitting and glassing is key. 

The tripod really maximized the potential of these binos as they would with any binos. I don't have any complaint with the vortex viper hd 15's at this time because my goal with any set of glass is to see the animal and see it well. These binos aren't going to make you see more animals, your eye's are what determine that but, what the 15's will do is allow you to dissect the animals with your eyes. 

Bottom line the Vortex Viper HD 15x50 on a tripod were very impressive. I'm satisfied with my decision. That doesn't mean that i'm retiring my 10x42's though. They still serve a great purpose


----------

